# Soybean Question...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Got something for you guys to weigh in on...

Why do you think the tilled soybeans in drought stricken Indiana look better than my no-tilled soybeans? My no-tilled beans even have some moisture further down than the tilled ground.

Details...no-tilled in to a couple of grass hay fields on 25 May...qtr inch of rain on 24 May...it was dry before that and I did not plant until after the rain because I worried about good closure, No till drill at 7 inch rows.

Not much rain through which I know is the big problem...talking from 25 May until now, less than an inch of rain and lots of 90-100 degree days with a dry wind. However, I am still amazed on how all the no-tilled beans look in the area look worse for wear when compared to tilled beans planted at the same time frame...thoughts?

By the way the earlier soybeans look much better, but I have to wonder what they will produce now that some are blooming and we have 100 degree and little rain. The corn...that is worth little more than tears at this point.

thanks guys...hope things are wetter in your area.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Simple reason, beans in tilled ground probably had a better seed bed given how dry it was at planting, also having loose soil allowed them to establish roots much faster than the no-tilled beans. Things will most likely be flip flopped in a month or so if the dry continues.

We have the same thing going on here, first field of beans I planted was on the west side of the lane, dead last field is on the east side. East side is the winter pasture, it was so dry and hard we had to install all new chiesel points to get it to even go in the ground, half way thru had to flip em to keep it in the ground. Chiseled it twice at 30 degree angle. Disked it twice to get rid of enough clods t plant, the worked ground was planted weeks later than the no-tilled beans, and they even caught up. BUT, they are the first ones to roll up, 3 or 4 hours sooner than the no-tilled beans. The no-till beans also have a slightly darker green to em.

Personally I won't no-till beans into hay stubble, just never had any luck with it.


----------

